# Địa chỉ mua chum ngâm rượu tài lộc giá rẻ



## ecoceramic (5/5/22)

Chum sành tài lộc khử andehit là lựa chọn yêu thích của cánh mày râu. Vừa an toàn, chúng còn đem đến những mẻ rượu ngon tuyệt hảo không thua kém gì rượu ngoại.

Để đạt được những ưu điểm ấy, phải đảm bảo dòng chum ngâm rượu của bạn chính hãng chum sành Bát Tràng với 72 giờ nung liên tục. Đồng nghĩa với việc anh em cần lựa chọn địa chỉ chum sành tài lộc thật uy tín.

Lợi ích khi dùng chum sành tài lộc
Không chỉ có tính năng ngâm rượu, chum sành tài lộc có thêm nhiều tác dụng tuyệt vời.

Làm dịu và dậy mùi các phân tử rượu

Như bao loại chum sành ngâm rượu khác, chum sành tài lộc có tác dụng chính là cho ra những mẻ rượu ủ với hương thơm đặc biệt. Hương thơm nồng nhưng khi nhấp môi lại rất đằm, rất nhẹ này không thể có ở bất kỳ loại rượu công nghiệp nào.




Lý giải cho điều này, chum sành tài lộc Bát Tràng phải trải qua hàng trăm giờ xử lý, tinh tạo, nung đốt. Quá trình này hình thành nên thành phẩm xương chum “cương nhu kết hợp”, tức rắn chắc như kim loại, nhưng vẫn giữ được độ xốp đặc trưng của đất sét.

Nhờ đó, chất sành không tráng men có tác dụng mài mòn hạt rượu, thúc đẩy quá trình nấu rượu, khiến rượu êm hơn. Dùng chum sành ngâm rượu là anh em có thể dùng rượu sớm nhưng vẫn không bị nồng. Ngược lại nếu để càng lâu rượu càng thơm.

Tác dụng phong thủy chiêu tài hút lộc

Chum sành tài lộc hai nắp cũng được coi là bảo khí phong thủy, chiêu cát khí cho gia đình. Nguyên liệu đất sét lấy từ vùng thủy thiêng Đông Triều Quảng Ninh. Đặt chum trong nhà giúp cải thiện vượng khí, con đường kinh doanh trở nên thuận lợi.

Chum thuộc hành thổ, gia đình có thể đặt chum vào các hướng Tây Nam hoặc Đông Bắc. Hai vượng hướng này giúp chum đón nguồn năng lượng dương dồi dào nhất.

Giá trị sử dụng lâu dài

So với các chất liệu khác như nhựa hay thủy tinh, chum sành có giá nhỉnh hơn. Tuy nhiên, đầu tư vào chum sành ngâm rượu, tương tự với việc đầu tư dài hạn. Bởi tuổi thọ của một chiếc chum sành lên đến được hàng chục năm. Dù ngâm các loại rượu khác nhau, nhưng hương vị cuối cùng vẫn là loại rượu có lớp hương thơm ngon nhất có thể.

Chưa kể, khi sử dụng các chất liệu như nhựa để ủ rượu, về lâu dài bạn có thể mắc các bệnh nguy hiểm như ung thư hoặc các bệnh ảnh hưởng đến tim mạch.


>>> Xem thêm: Mua chum sành tài lộc chất lượng giá tốt ở đâu?


----------

